# Dampier deal completes hectic off-season for Mavs



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

*It's Official: Dampier deal completes hectic off-season for Mavs*

* Dampier deal completes hectic off-season for Mavs* 



05:19 PM CDT on Tuesday, August 24, 2004

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

The Erick Dampier deal is done. And so are the Mavericks for this off-season.

The trade bringing the 6-11, 265-pound center to the Mavericks was OK'd by NBA officials Tuesday afternoon, meaning Dampier, forward Evan Eschmeyer, guard Dan Dickau and guard Steve Logan have joined the team. Forward Eduardo Najera, forward Christian Laettner, second-round pick Luis Flores, 2002 second-rounder Mladen Sekularac, two first-round draft picks and cash are going to the Golden State Warriors.

"Other than maybe trying to clear some salary off the books, we're pretty much done," president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson said Tuesday from Greece, where he is assisting the Lithuanian Olympic team. "We feel very good about this being the team we're going to put on the floor."

The trade will send the Mavs' 2007 first-round draft pick to the Warriors, along with the Philadelphia 76ers' first-rounder obtained last month from Atlanta in the Antoine Walker deal.

A possible starting lineup for the Mavericks: Dampier, Dirk Nowitzki, Michael Finley, Marquis Daniels and Jason Terry.

When training camp opens, the Mavericks likely will have only six players who were on the roster at the end of the 2003-04 season.

E-mail [email protected]

Edit: Posted article for the people not wanting to register


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

*Great Trade For Mavs*

We didn't give up to much, and we now have the center that this franchise has needed for so long. I think this trade makes the Mavs legit championship contenders. Who is Steve Logan???


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't think that the Mavs are done. They still need to sign Avery Johnson and now we get Logan. We still need a backup PF and we probably won't cut any C's so we would have about 7. Also why wouldn't they introduced Stackhouse yet if they aren't shipping him around. You have to be registered to read the article so I don't know what the rest says.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Stack for PJ Brown?


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I don't think that the Mavs are done. They still need to sign Avery Johnson and now we get Logan. We still need a backup PF and we probably won't cut any C's so we would have about 7. Also why wouldn't they introduced Stackhouse yet if they aren't shipping him around. You have to be registered to read the article so I don't know what the rest says.





> "Other than maybe trying to clear some salary off the books, we're pretty much done," president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson said Tuesday from Greece, where he is assisting the Lithuanian Olympic team. "We feel very good about this being the team we're going to put on the floor."


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Mavs are done for the offseason? :laugh: 




I would wait for that to pan out.  




Anyways, they finally, FINALLY got a center. Even if Dampier doesn't play as well as he did last season, he'll still be an upgrade from the trash they have been throwing out at the center position for all of these years. Before the Dampier addition, I was thinking the Mavs might finish anywhere from 5th and 8th seed in the playoffs. With Dampier, they might be able to win the division now, especially with Minnesota gone. I definitely think Dallas will be better than Houston, possibly better than Memphis, and as for the Spurs, I'm a little biased, so I'll leave it at that. 



This team is stacked with talent. Completely stacked. It will be interesting to see who's going to get the minutes, and who will be snubbed, because with that many talented players, not everyone is going to be satisfied with their PT. That might be a problem, but with talent like they have, it shouldn't be too big of a deal.


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't think the Mavericks are done for the off-season either. It's just what the article said.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Great Trade For Mavs*



> Originally posted by <b>DaMavsMan13</b>!
> We didn't give up to much, and we now have the center that this franchise has needed for so long. I think this trade makes the Mavs legit championship contenders. Who is Steve Logan???


Steve Logan


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Great Trade For Mavs*



> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Steve Logan


Did he play at all last year?? I don't remember seeing him play.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Naar, he didnt.


*Depth Chart* 
C: Dampier/Bradley/MBenga/Pavel
PF: Dirk/Hendo
SF: Finley/Joho
SG: Daniels/Stack/Steffanson
PG: Terry/Harris/Johnson/Dickau/Logan


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Definately official, the Dallas site is reporting it as done

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/mavs_complete_trade_with_golden_state.html


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Definately official, the Dallas site is reporting it as done
> 
> http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/mavs_complete_trade_with_golden_state.html


Does it say anywhere what Dampier's contract will be?? I hope they don't overpay him.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

No but SteveMC knows it I think. Something like 7 years for 70 million with the 7th year being a team option


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

7 years, 73 mill.



http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1867027


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 7 years, 73 mill.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.... Beat me too it. 

We're not done trading. I'm betting Stackhouse doesn't even get to wear a Dallas jersey before he is traded again.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Naar, he didnt.
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot booth.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

If you miss Eddy join to the eduardo najera fan club PM me


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

can you ever believe Donnie?

Jason Kidd?


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Naar, he didnt.
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are stacked at point. Logan starred at Cincinnati but has yet to play in the NBA. I doubt he ever will. I would be surprised if he and/or Dickau were on the roster opening night. I know Dan has had injuries but I don't think he's suited for the NBA. Harris is definitely better.

This is a good looking team though. Let's hope Dampier lives up to his contract. He sure is getting a lot of money.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I've writed a suggestion four-team trade to complete Dallas roster in other topic ( http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=113441&forumid=18 )

And I'll propose again one of the ideas...

Dallas should try to convince Utah to accept Dickau and Steffanson and get back the draft pick they'll gonna send in Podkolzine trade... Dickau replace Mo Williams in Utah, and Dallas get the pick back (and didn't have to waive Dickau, saving some little money)


----------

